# Adjustable spotlight using C7 bulbs



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Our haunt grew this year and while finalizing the lighting, I ran out of spotlights. So, I thought I would take some pictures and put together a tutorial. I know that LED's are the way to go, but I've been making and using these light for several years with left over materials around the shop.

The lights are cheap and easy to make, I can make a dozen in less than 2 hours... quicker if I don't wait for the paint to dry.

They are versatile and easy to mount and adjustable from a tight spot to a flood pattern.

And did I mention they are cheap?

Enjoy-
OddTodd


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the video... Do have any pics of the c7's in action?


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very simple, very cost effective, and the daisy-chaining allows for future expansion.

Dang right Ima make a batch of these!


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Thanks for the video... Do have any pics of the c7's in action?


Here is a short video of the spotlights. The "hood" doesn't have to be cut at a 45, this gives more of an elongated light pattern... great for standing props.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Bryan316 said:


> Very simple, very cost effective, and the daisy-chaining allows for future expansion.
> 
> Dang right Ima make a batch of these!


You can make a dozen almost as fast as making one.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the idea of simply interrupting a basic extension cord, so you can daisy-chain these. Keep both the plug and outlet. And since those lamp cords have three-way heads, you can really put em anywhere.

So Ima go find those bulk boxes of LED crystal-dome lights (which I bought for a buck a box after last Christmas) and start this idea!


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Bryan316 said:


> I like the idea of simply interrupting a basic extension cord, so you can daisy-chain these. Keep both the plug and outlet. And since those lamp cords have three-way heads, you can really put em anywhere.
> 
> So Ima go find those bulk boxes of LED crystal-dome lights (which I bought for a buck a box after last Christmas) and start this idea!


I used conventional incandescent C7 bulbs... these run off of 110 volt AC.
*Don't* cut individual bulbs from a string of LEDs and hook them to AC, you _will_ destroy your LED string, let the magic smoke out and possibly start a fire. LEDs run on low voltage DC with current limiting resistors.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

LOVE it!!!

AWESOME IDEA


----------



## Machiavellian (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a great Idea and I was thinking this could easily be converted to LED lighting. With an Item such as this https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-decorative/led-replacement-bulb-c7-w-3-led-17w/451/ 
C7 LED replacement bulbs.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Machiavellian said:


> This is a great Idea and I was thinking this could easily be converted to LED lighting. With an Item such as this https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-decorative/led-replacement-bulb-c7-w-3-led-17w/451/
> C7 LED replacement bulbs.


I think you are right, that would be the way to go. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Video Tutorial?*

I can't seem to find this video tutorial anymore. Can you please upload it again,
Thanks.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

tutorial video at https://vimeo.com/189899288



light test video at https://vimeo.com/190102820


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks buddy. Going to build some of these soon!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey Todd,

I would like to thank you for this tutorial. Saw it last year and have now made several of these this year to spotlight the tombstones in my cemetery as well as a few other things. The great part wa that last year i made a cemetery fence and used the 1/2" electrical pvc. the flared ends were my drops that are all about 20" long so i have about 30 of these ends. Thanks again.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

harboe69 said:


> Hey Todd,
> 
> I would like to thank you for this tutorial. Saw it last year and have now made several of these this year to spotlight the tombstones in my cemetery as well as a few other things. The great part wa that last year i made a cemetery fence and used the 1/2" electrical pvc. the flared ends were my drops that are all about 20" long so i have about 30 of these ends. Thanks again.


You are welcome. I used the same PVC for my fence as well and had a bunch of these in a bucket. I just knew there was a reason not to throw them away.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

JT5298 said:


> Thanks buddy. Going to build some of these soon!


You are welcome.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Machiavellian said:


> This is a great Idea and I was thinking this could easily be converted to LED lighting. With an Item such as this https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-decorative/led-replacement-bulb-c7-w-3-led-17w/451/
> C7 LED replacement bulbs.


I like the idea of using LEDs, as they don't get as hot, last longer, etc. However, I don't think these C7 bulbs are as bright. The LEDs have a lumen rating in the 5-7 range, but the incandescents are about 35 lumens (for clear). This is only from a couple of quick searches online, and not practical experience.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Kwll2112 said:


> I like the idea of using LEDs, as they don't get as hot, last longer, etc. However, I don't think these C7 bulbs are as bright. The LEDs have a lumen rating in the 5-7 range, but the incandescents are about 35 lumens (for clear). This is only from a couple of quick searches online, and not practical experience.


I actually had some C7 LED bulbs around when i made my test piece and yes you are right. They are not near as bright as using the incandescents.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I bought some LED vehicle backup lights that might work well in this configuration. They get much hotter than expected, but if this housing can handle incandescent C7 bulbs, it can probably handle them.


----------



## dark_lore_designs (Aug 2, 2017)

videos / images of project are missing?//


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm having trouble getting the 1 1/2 pvc to fit on the 1/2 pvc with the insulation around it. I bought the exact same 1 inch insulation and cut a piece out, but it's still way to big around to get the 1 1/2 pvc to fit over it. Am I missing something here?


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

JT5298 said:


> I'm having trouble getting the 1 1/2 pvc to fit on the 1/2 pvc with the insulation around it. I bought the exact same 1 inch insulation and cut a piece out, but it's still way to big around to get the 1 1/2 pvc to fit over it. Am I missing something here?


It may have something to do with how tight you wrapped the duct tape around the insulation.
I had to remove the light bulb from the socket and really push hard to get them to slide in. When I wrapped the duct tape around the insulation, I kept a lot of tension on the tape while I was applying. I found that if the "light hoods" weren't hard to get on, then they would fall off. Originally, I didn't put duct tape around the insulation and found that the "light hoods" would slide off, so I added the duct tape for a TIGHT fit.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I made mine according to Todds tutorial and YES mine were really tight going on but then again i liked the extra tight fit so it sort of weather proofs them. But what i found was this......After I had them made and everything hot glued and together I hung them all in the garage and painted them. They were out of the way so I just left them hanging for a couple weeks. I had finished a prop and did a test set up so I could check the the lighting with the C7 spotlight and found that over time the foam and tape conformed to the ID of the 1-1/2" PVC and are not near as tight as when i originally put them on but still tight enough. My suggestion is to make them as tight as you can and let physics do the rest.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

I thought it had something to do with how tight the duct tape was. I Haven't made one completely yet just did a dry fit test and it didn't seem like it was going to fit correctly. I understand now that if I actually glue the foam insulation and put the duct tape on tightly the 1 1/2 inch pipe will slide on. BTW I bought some of these replacement LED C7 bulbs https://www.noveltylights.com/blue-c7-led-replacement-bulbs. They are plenty bright and will not get hot. I use them for my Christmas display as well. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

JT5298 said:


> I thought it had something to do with how tight the duct tape was. I Haven't made one completely yet just did a dry fit test and it didn't seem like it was going to fit correctly. I understand now that if I actually glue the foam insulation and put the duct tape on tightly the 1 1/2 inch pipe will slide on. BTW I bought some of these replacement LED C7 bulbs https://www.noveltylights.com/blue-c7-led-replacement-bulbs. They are plenty bright and will not get hot. I use them for my Christmas display as well.
> Thanks for the help.


You are welcome. As Harboe69 said, they will loosen up over time. You may have to add another wrap of duct tape to tighten them up.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

I just have one more question. I assume you paint the inside of the "hood" with the black paint. Are you covering the socket before you paint them or are you taking the hood off and painting them separately from the conduit part. I would think that painting the inside of the hood would make it more difficult to slide in and out when its dry. Sorry for all the questions.
Thanks


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

I slide the hood all the way forward and just paint what is visible. I don't try to paint too far inside. Glad to help, I hope they work for you.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

OddTodd said:


> I slide the hood all the way forward and just paint what is visible. I don't try to paint too far inside. Glad to help, I hope they work for you.


Ok thanks. Going to make these this weekend.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I actually took used a little tissue paper and placed it down by the socket with the hood all the way extended and then sprayed the inside with silver spray paint to give a little bit more reflection and then painted the outside with black.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

harboe69 said:


> I actually took used a little tissue paper and placed it down by the socket with the hood all the way extended and then sprayed the inside with silver spray paint to give a little bit more reflection and then painted the outside with black.


I think I might just lightly spray the inside but leave it mostly white to create the same effect as the silver paint. I bought some of these "Vampire" plugs https://www.noveltylights.com/spt-1-male-plugs-black-outdoor male and female, and these C7 sockets https://www.noveltylights.com/c7-spt-2-black-sockets-50-pack, and then bought black lamp wire from Home Depot. This way I can use the female plugs and daisy chain them around the yard like a long extension cord. I use these plugs for Christmas, they make great extension cords.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Way to go JT. I didnt even think about Daisy chaining them with a female plug on the other end. I get all my plugs, sockets, and wire from http://aachristmas.com and have used them on all sorts of interior lighting for props. To include the 30 plastic pumpkins we line our driveway with on Halloween TOT night. I made the cords the length I wanted set with four remotes (every other pumpkin on each side) and those go with a christmas light show box that has 5 different Halloween songs on it and the pumpkins blink in time with the music. Here is a video of that effect.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

That looks awesome! Nice job. I finished all my lights this weekend just need to paint them.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

This question should probably go in another thread but, now that I finished my lights I can't decide which color to use. I'm leaning toward blue for the tombstones, but have seen some people use white or green as well. I think It would look best to keep them all the same color and not mix and match too much. What do most people use as their primary color for lighting up tombstones?


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Blue or green for me seem to give the best effect for tombstones.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

harboe69 said:


> Blue or green for me seem to give the best effect for tombstones.


Yes, I agree. That's what I have used in the past. I have seen some displays with white though and that can look good also. 

BTW I used the LED C7 bulbs I mentioned earlier and tested a spotlight and didn't like the illumination they gave off. These bulbs are faceted and have a strange uneven pattern when shown on a wall or object. I think I'm going to try these https://www.noveltylights.com/c7-blue-ceramic-plastic-led-replacement-bulbs-25-pack instead and see if they work better. I think OddTodd had said he liked the ceramic Incandescent bulbs the best. These bulbs look ceramic but are LED and have a smooth plastic instead of faceted so they should illuminate an object better I hope.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Would love to see a picture of the LED ones sometime. I had a few LED bulbs and the ones i have don't have near the lumens as my incandescent bulbs and that could just be the bulbs i have. Not even sure where i got them. And when it comes to the incandescent bulbs i have found that the clear colored ones give off better light than the painted ones do. My wife had an entire plastic gallon Jar of C7 bulbs when we met 9 years ago with greens, blues, oranges, reds, and yellows in it so it just made sense to use those rather than buying new right now.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

harboe69 said:


> Would love to see a picture of the LED ones sometime. I had a few LED bulbs and the ones i have don't have near the lumens as my incandescent bulbs and that could just be the bulbs i have. Not even sure where i got them. And when it comes to the incandescent bulbs i have found that the clear colored ones give off better light than the painted ones do. My wife had an entire plastic gallon Jar of C7 bulbs when we met 9 years ago with greens, blues, oranges, reds, and yellows in it so it just made sense to use those rather than buying new right now.


That's good to know about the clear colored lights being the best. I guess I will try a few different kinds. Novelty Lights is here in Colorado so I will go to the store and experiment with the different bulbs to see which ones are best. I think based on what you said that these 
https://www.noveltylights.com/c7-blue-glass-led-replacement-bulbs-25-pack will probably work best.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

I mostly use the C7 bulbs that are translucent... they give off more light. (In some areas I will use the more opaque bulbs because they don't give off as much light). I 
will sometimes daisy-chain some of the spots together and then connect these lights to a dimmer circuit, this works great. I set the spots so they shine on some of the props. This allows me to adjust them all at once. I have made a couple of dimmer circuits from light dimmer switch, extension cord, a box and about 50ft of wire.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

OddTodd said:


> I mostly use the C7 bulbs that are translucent... they give off more light. (In some areas I will use the more opaque bulbs because they don't give off as much light). I
> will sometimes daisy-chain some of the spots together and then connect these lights to a dimmer circuit, this works great. I set the spots so they shine on some of the props. This allows me to adjust them all at once. I have made a couple of dimmer circuits from light dimmer switch, extension cord, a box and about 50ft of wire.


I think I will try the translucent ones. I can always dim them if I need to.


----------



## 2minipumpkins (Aug 29, 2017)

I know very little about electrical, so forgive me if this is a dumb question. But does each light get its own extension cord?


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

2minipumpkins said:


> I know very little about electrical, so forgive me if this is a dumb question. But does each light get its own extension cord?


If you mean does each light need to be plugged in to a separate extension cord and ran to an outlet, no. Each socket like these https://www.noveltylights.com/c7-spt-2-black-sockets-50-pack can have what ever length wire you want attached to it and you can put a vampire plug on the end like this. https://www.noveltylights.com/spt-2-male-plugs-black. Or you can just use an old C7 set of lights and cut the cord like in Odd Todd's video. If you use LED bulbs you can go to Home Depot and buy 18 gauge lamp wire like this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Southwire-250-ft-18-2-Black-Stranded-Lamp-Wire-49910344/202316301. and then attach a female vampire plug where ever you want on the wire and daisy chain all the lights down the line together and plug into one single outlet. My previous posts explain how I customized my lights. I hope I answered your question. 
I attached a picture of my light.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

2minipumpkins said:


> I know very little about electrical, so forgive me if this is a dumb question. But does each light get its own extension cord?


Yes, each light is made from one extension cord and one C7 socket.


----------



## 2minipumpkins (Aug 29, 2017)

JT5298,

You really opened my eyes to all the potential possibilities using lamp wire. I'd never heard of the stuff, but now I'm imagining all the things I could do. One thing I've always wanted to do was to mimic the roof line on the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland where they have a few "candles" followed by a lit pumpkin and then more candles.








Could I do something like that using lamp wire and the other items you recommended? Would I use one line of lamp wire cut up every few inches for each light or is each light its own wire?

I can't post links since I'm a new member, but if I'm using the ceramic C7 bulbs from the site you recommended , would I still need the 18 gauge wire?


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

2minipumpkins said:


> JT5298,
> 
> You really opened my eyes to all the potential possibilities using lamp wire. I'd never heard of the stuff, but now I'm imagining all the things I could do. One thing I've always wanted to do was to mimic the roof line on the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland where they have a few "candles" followed by a lit pumpkin and then more candles.
> View attachment 463313
> ...


You can use one continuous line of lamp wire and put the sockets where ever you want one the wire. Depending on the display you want you may have to use one wire with a socket and vampire plug for each candle or you could just use a continuous wire with sockets every 12 inches or so just like Christmas lights. The great thing about doing this is you can customize the lights however you want. 

I do recommend LED lights though. You can use many more lights on a line and you will never need a fuse in the plug like store bought Christmas light strings. You also need to buy the correct wire, sockets and plugs. I bought SPT-2 18-2 Lamp wire from Home Depot in a 250ft roll. You need to make sure that all the plugs, sockets are the same SPT rating. SPT-2 has a thicker sheath than SPT-1. So just make sure they are all the same. Novelty Lights sells plugs, sockets and wire in both SPT-2 and SPT-1.

You can use 18-2 lamp wire for incandescent or LED lights. Like I said though LED lights are much more versatile. Less power, they don't get hot, and much safer. 

I use these lights and wire for my Christmas lights on my house. I can run 500 lights and plug them in all together and run them to 1 outlet. No need for extension cords! 

If you need any more help with your project let me know. The guys at Novelty Lights are very helpful also. 
Good Luck!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial! These are fantastic! I outfitted my graveyard with a set of 28 of them

I altered the ingredients list a little bit for my version:

-- 2" ABS drain pipe instead of 1-1/2" PVC
-- 3/4" electrical conduit instead of 1/2" 
-- 3/4"-1" pipe insulation

This set of materials happens to fit together snugly without extra adjusting, and the black pipe does not need painting. I used it with C9 sockets instead of C7, and I don't bother using the bell end of the conduit. The regular diameter of the pipe works fine.

I also changed the design a little by not running the wire through the small pipe, because I am using them along a continuous string of lights, instead of individually pluggable ones. The pipe insulation wraps around the small pipe, the wire drapes over the end of the pipe insulation, and the ABS pipe cowling slips over the whole thing and holds it fast. You have to squeeze just a little to get it fitted together, but then it holds together securely with friction. No gluing required, and it can be completely disassembled.

To mount them I used 3/8" x 12" garden spikes pounded in to leave about 3-4" above ground, and just slip the small pipe over the spike. I control the angle of the light fixture by driving the spike into the lawn at an angle.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

SkeleTom said:


> Thanks for the tutorial! These are fantastic! I outfitted my graveyard with a set of 28 of them
> 
> I altered the ingredients list a little bit for my version:
> 
> ...


You are welcome. Thanks to all that have added to this. The ideas from everyone are fantastic.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

OddTodd said:


> The lights are cheap and easy to make, I can make a dozen in less than 2 hours... quicker if I don't wait for the paint to dry.
> 
> They are versatile and easy to mount and adjustable from a tight spot to a flood pattern.
> 
> And did I mention they are cheap?


This is a great idea if you're staring at all those old C-7 light strings you replaced with LEDs for Christmas last year.  The flexibility to use numerous color choices should make this the perfect option for someone wanting to mix it up in the graveyard.


----------

